# WH Res 04-09-11



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2011)

Got out for my first mountain bike ride today at the res. Place was in pretty good shape, the usual muddy spots and a few extra, but overall looking at the trails it doesn't appear many people have gotten out riding there yet this year. 

8.67 miles with an avg of 6.6 mph(taken before riding the paved road at the end). Overall I did better than I thought for my first ride of the year, made it up all the hills without stopping or granny gearing it and the legs had plenty of energy, just have to get my breathing back!

Looking forward to getting out and riding more!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Got out for my first mountain bike ride today at the res. Place was in pretty good shape, the usual muddy spots and a few extra, but overall looking at the trails it doesn't appear many people have gotten out riding there yet this year.
> 
> 8.67 miles with an avg of 6.6 mph(taken before riding the paved road at the end). Overall I did better than I thought for my first ride of the year, made it up all the hills without stopping or granny gearing it and the legs had plenty of energy, just have to get my breathing back!
> 
> Looking forward to getting out and riding more!



Wow, sounds like a pretty good first ride (of the season)!  I feel out of shape already!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Wow, sounds like a pretty good first ride (of the season)!  I feel out of shape already!



I just know that I have to pick up my game this year now that you have evened out the playing field with the new FS bike!


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2011)

No granny gearing at all??? 

How many of those miles were looping the reservoir


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> No granny gearing at all???
> 
> How many of those miles were looping the reservoir



I try to stay out of it as much as I can, only drawback was I had to take a good five minute once I got to the top to catch my breath and let my heart rate come down before it exploded!

The main loop around the fence line isn't much better than the fire roads now since it has a ton of trail braids and has been over ridden, I have no I idea what the actual path really is suppose to be anymore!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think I could do a no granny gear lap of the Rez right now, not without a significant amount of walking anyway...  Though I was tempted to go 1x9 on my new bike...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I could do a no granny gear lap of the Rez right now, not without a significant amount of walking anyway...  Though I was tempted to go 1x9 on my new bike...



Other than the "cool" factor what will the 1 x 9 get you, I don't think a big weight reduction.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Other than the "cool" factor what will the 1 x 9 get you, I don't think a big weight reduction.



It was more about saving myself a few bucks.  I needed to buy a new front derailleur for the new frame, plus I needed new chain rings.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It was more about saving myself a few bucks.  I needed to buy a new front derailleur for the new frame, plus I needed new chain rings.



Makes sense, might suck for a ride or two if that, but I'm sure you won't use the small ring anyways.

When I did my HT, I bought a lot of stuff including the cranks from Chain Reaction in the UK. They were the fastest at shipping stuff too(think it too 3-4 days via USPS)


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 11, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Other than the "cool" factor what will the 1 x 9 get you, I don't think a big weight reduction.





is that a supposed to be a shot at me


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> is that a supposed to be a shot at me



Not at all, you're not cool.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Makes sense, might suck for a ride or two if that, but I'm sure you won't use the small ring anyways.
> 
> When I did my HT, I bought a lot of stuff including the cranks from Chain Reaction in the UK. They were the fastest at shipping stuff too(think it too 3-4 days via USPS)



I try not to use the granny in general, so it probably wouldn't have been a huge issue...  But I went ahead and set it up 2x9 anyway.  There's those times where it's nice to have....

I've looked at Chain Reaction for wheels and stuff, but didn't think of using them for other things.  I'll have to check them out.  I mostly look for sales and closeouts on places like Pricepoint and Jenson.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 12, 2011)

ive got a granny gear and i'm not afraid to use it...

beats the shit out of mashing bad chain lines


----------

